# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  سوال در مورد پشت کنکور ماندن

## ithossein

سلام به همه ی دوستان


من امسال دومین سالمه که دارم کنکور می دم و احتمالا به خاطر مشکلاتی نتونم به کنکور امسال برم از طرفی توی معافیتی که از پلیس +10 گرفتم  تا تاریخ  1397/4/3      توجه کنید تا سال  1397/4/3 😁      به من معافیت دادن حالا من می تونم 97  کنکور بدم؟؟   
ایا تا اعلام نتایج خدمت گیر نمی کنم؟؟

کلا برای سال سوم چیکا کنم؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

سوال منم هست 
  من تا فروردین ۹۷ معافم 
 میتونم توی کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کنم؟

----------


## saeed211

:Yahoo (21): منم تا 97 معافم
ولی واقعا به نظرتون این کار خود کشی نیست؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> منم تا 97 معافم
> ولی واقعا به نظرتون این کار خود کشی نیست؟


 دقیقا
 پشت کنکور موندن جهنمیه واسه خودش

----------


## saeed211

> دقیقا
>  پشت کنکور موندن جهنمیه واسه خودش


من خودم دومین کنکورم میشه این کنکور اینده
به هیچ وجه فکرشم نکن.درستو بخون.هرچی قبول شدی برو
چون سه ساله شدن فک کنم به روانی شدن و غیره ختم بشه

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ithossein


سلام به همه ی دوستان


من امسال دومین سالمه که دارم کنکور می دم و احتمالا به خاطر مشکلاتی نتونم به کنکور امسال برم از طرفی توی معافیتی که از پلیس +10 گرفتم  تا تاریخ  1397/4/3      توجه کنید تا سال  1397/4/3       به من معافیت دادن حالا من می تونم 97  کنکور بدم؟؟   
ایا تا اعلام نتایج خدمت گیر نمی کنم؟؟

کلا برای سال سوم چیکا کنم؟


در حالت نرمال و عادی بدون جهشی خوندن هرکی تا یه سال بعد از گرفتن مدرک ‌پیش دانشگاهیش غیبت نمیخوره یعنی هر پسر دوبار میتونه کنکور بده بدپن معافیت تحصیل مجدد اون تاریخی که تو برگه معافیت زده حداکثر زمان گرفتن مدرک پیشه*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​هرکس بمونه پشت کنکور وبخونه راحت تراز بقیه قبوله..ولی باید بخونه...عذر میخوام ولی پشت کنکوریا ب این دلایل قبول نمیشن..1 توهم و2 بی برنامگی تکرای شدن دروس3فشار جنسی رفتن سمت جنس مخالف4گولل میخورن ک وقت زیادی دارن

----------


## hamed_habibi

این طوری

----------


## mina_77

کاش قوانین سربازی به نحوه دیگه ای بود
نباید جوونای ما استرس و دغدغه این رو داشته باشن که به خاطر این مساله مجبور بشند چشمشون رو به آرزوها و خاسته هاشون ببندن
من برای همه اون پسرایی که کنکور دومشونه دعا میکنم امسال قبول بشن تا دچار این مشکل نشن
خدایا کمکشون کن

----------


## hamed_habibi

​برای سربازی مشکلی نیست میتونین برین پیام نور

----------


## hamed_habibi

د...هرکس پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کنه 1سال بعدش فرصت داره مثلا من خرداد 95 باید پاس میکردم ک تا خرداد یا شهریور 96معاف باشم 2درس نگه داشتم شهریور 96 ک تا پایان شهریور 97 معاف بشم...اینجوری راحت 3تا کنکور میدم...بدون هزینه ب دانشگاه و استرس

----------


## saeed211

> قصد جسار ندارم..ولی شماها یکم از عقلتون استفاده نمیکنید...هرکس پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کنه 1سال بعدش فرصت داره مثلا من خرداد 95 باید پاس میکردم ک تا خرداد یا شهریور 96معاف باشم 2درس نگه داشتم شهریور 96 ک تا پایان شهریور 97 معاف بشم...اینجوری راحت 3تا کنکور میدم...بدون هزینه ب دانشگاه و استرس


داداش من شخصا با شما مشکلی ندارم
ولی به نظرم تو همه تاپیکا دیه داری از بالا به بقیه نگاه میکنی...یکم تواضع به خرج بده

----------


## hamed_habibi

من خاک برسرم اگه اینجوری باسشم :Yahoo (101): 


> داداش من شخصا با شما مشکلی ندارم
> ولی به نظرم تو همه تاپیکا دیه داری از بالا به بقیه نگاه میکنی...یکم تواضع به خرج بده

----------


## saeed211

> من خاک برسرم اگه اینجوری باسشم


نع دور از جون
قصدم این نبود
ولی به نظرم اینطور حرف زدن ممکنه دل کسیو بشکنه
ک هیچ جوره خوب نیست
راستی در مورد پستت
من پیش رو 95 پاس کردم
کنکور 95 رو دادم
اما تا مرداد 97 معافم
پس بی درد سر سه سال میتونم بمونم

----------


## aminforte

داداش اینکارو نکن مطمن باش با نظام وظیفه به مشکل میخوری من دوستم پارسال هییی میگفت پارتی دارم سه ماه بیشتر از معافیت تحصیلیم میمونم، 6 هزار منطقه دو شد برای بار سوم کنکور میداد ، برای دانشگاه میخواست چمران اهواز بره بش گفتن تو غیبت داری و به هیچ وجه نمیشه ثبتنام کنی مگر اینکه بری سربازیت رو بخری یا ( باید بری دو سال سربازی دوباره کنکور بدی) / که اخرش با هزارتا بدبختی 25 میلیون جور کرد سربازی رو خرید تا ثبتنامش کردن/// حالا اونا وضعشون خوب بود اگه یکی دیگ بود وضع اقتصادیشون جواب گو نبود مجبور بود سربازی بره و این همه سال درس خوندن هدر میره و همه میدونن بعد از سربازی دیگ نمیشه درس خوند

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ن ن ن گفتم یکسال پس از اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی


> نع دور از جون
> قصدم این نبود
> ولی به نظرم اینطور حرف زدن ممکنه دل کسیو بشکنه
> ک هیچ جوره خوب نیست
> راستی در مورد پستت
> من پیش رو 95 پاس کردم
> کنکور 95 رو دادم
> اما تا مرداد 97 معافم
> پس بی درد سر سه سال میتونم بمونم

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداشای گلم...عزیزانم گفتم یکسال پس از اخذ مدرک پیش شما وقت دارید مثلا دی 96 پاس کنی تادی 97...خرداد 95 پاس کنی تا شهریور 96...چون شهریور خرداد یکی حساب میشن...ن اینکه 95 پاس کنی مثلا تا شهریور 97 فارغ باشی فراغتت محکم باشه...

----------


## hamed_habibi

کنکور 96دادید برید پیام نور ثبت نام کنید 150شهریه ثابت بدید بعد 2ترم انصراف تا کنکور 97 راحت :Yahoo (39):

----------


## mahdi2015

اگه می خواید پشت کنکور بمونین : به جهنم خوش آمدید :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Ali77

​دوستان اين پيام نور حله ديگه؟من مطمئن باشم؟در ضمن حتما بايد با كنكور بريم يا بدون كنكورم ميشه رفت؟

----------


## khansar

رقا من سال اینده ان شاء الله به احتمال زیاد پشت کنکور چهارمم.ببینید درمورد اینکه میتونید بخونید یانه بستگی بخودتون داره.اینکه میگن جهنمه و پشت ادم باد میخوره دیگ تنبل میشه چرت و پرتی بیش نیست .همون طور که کنکور اولت میتونی تنبل باشی یازرنگ کنکور صدمم همین طوره.رتبه پارسالتون هیییچ گونه ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره.البته یکم سخته بخاطر اینکه خب از کلاس و رفیقات دوری و باید خودت درس بخونی .خودتی و خودت.نگران نباشید توکل به خدا کنید.اما درمورد معافیت تحصیلی فک کنم اقا حامد اشتباه میگه چون شما حداکثر یکسال بعد از شهریور پیش دانشگاهیتون فرصت دارید.نه اینکه بتونید درس نگه دارید.حتما حتما از نیروی انتظامی سوال کنید مشکل نشه براتون.فقط رفقا اگر قراره یکسال بمونید از حواشی بشدت دوری کنید.و با افراد مثبت رفت وامد کنید.از تجربه برترها و روش برنامه ریزیشون استفاده کنید.که مصاحبه ها وروش های برنامه ریزی توی همین انجمن هست.گوشتون رو روی حرف مردم کامللللللا بببندید.خودتون رو دست کم نگیرید سراغ مشاور نرید.که قریب90 درصدشون به فکر جیبند نه موفقیت شما.خودتون با استفاده از رتبه های برتر تجربه هاشون رو استفاده کنید و حتما ازمون ازمایشی برید .اینکه میگن تقلب میشه تو ازمونا و سوالا بالاتر یا پایین تر از سطح استاندارده رو توجه نکنید که .اگر واقعا برنامه ریزی بلد نیستید از رتبه برتر مطمئن استفاده کنید.امضای اقای اروین رو اگر نگاه کنید یه گروه مشاوره هدف برتر دارند که قبولی های پزشکی 95 هستند میتونه خوب باشه.ازمون ها حتما رفع اشکال کنید .چه توی سوالا چه توی روش مطالعتون.هر کی هم گفت که برنامه دوساله بریز تو یکسال نمیشه رتبه شدو پزشکی اوورد بدونید اینا خودشون دارن میخونن و میخواند شمارو ازردونه رقابت حذف کنند.توهم زمان زیاد برتون نداره.زمان برای درس خوندن زیاده ولی برای تلف کردن نه.تست و مرور زیاد یادتون نره.اینترنت رو هم حتی المقدور حذف کنید.اگرهم شرایطی داشتید که نشد حذف کنید به حداقل ممکن برسونیدش.در مورد هدفتون با هیچکس صحبت نکنید هرکی گفت هدفت چیه بگید من تلاشمو میکنم. بقیش با خداست (واقعا هم همین طوره).اصلا نگید چی میخواید!سرتون تو کارتون باشه .حتما حتما برنامه ریزی داشته باشید بهمراه تغذیه مقوی و خوب که توی نت سرچ کنید هست .نه اینکه غذا های سنگین بخورید بلکه سبک و مقوی.توکل کنید به خدا و از خداوند کمک بخواید.اینا تجربه ی چند سال من بود .اگر بازم یادم اومد میگم .اگر خوب و درست تلاش کنید میتونید پزشکی رو دانشگاه های تیپ 1 براحتی بیارید
ان شاء الله موفق باشید.

----------


## mobin7

> ​هرکس بمونه پشت کنکور وبخونه راحت تراز بقیه قبوله..ولی باید بخونه...عذر میخوام ولی پشت کنکوریا ب این دلایل قبول نمیشن..1 توهم و2 بی برنامگی تکرای شدن دروس3فشار جنسی رفتن سمت جنس مخالف4گولل میخورن ک وقت زیادی دارن


کاش فقط فشار جنسی بود.
نیاز عاطفی توی این دوران نابود کنندس ...

----------


## mobin7

> سوال منم هست 
>   من تا فروردین ۹۷ معافم 
>  میتونم توی کنکور ۹۷ شرکت کنم؟


وای نات؟
یه روز مرخصی میگیری میری سر جلسه.
قبول که شدی شال و کلاه میکنی میری دانشگاه

----------


## khansar

بازم تاکید میکنم رتبه سال قبل شما هیچ ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره حتی اگر بالای صد هزار هست هیچ ایرادی نداره.من خودم خیییلی هارو میشناسم رتبشون در حدود 150 هزار سال اول بودن ولی سال دوم پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 1 اووردن .اقای پور کریمی سال اول 60 هزار سال دو40 هزار سال سوم 20 هزار و سال چهارم کنکورشون 46 شدندو پزشکی تهرانند.وخیییلی نمونه های دیگ مثلا میلاد علی نیا 130 هزار سال اول سال دوم دندان ساری.یا کسی بود که دیدم سال اول 140 هزار سال بعد پزشکی بهشتی .و بازم خیلیای دیگ که الان حضور ذهن ندارم.هدفم ازاین پست اینکه رتبه سال اول شما هییییییچ گونه ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره.ولی باید حسابی تغییر کنید و عوض بشید

----------


## Navid70

نمیشه،باید برید دانشگاه،پیشنهادم فقط و فقط پیام نوره

----------


## Ali77

> ​دوستان اين پيام نور حله ديگه؟من مطمئن باشم؟در ضمن حتما بايد با كنكور بريم يا بدون كنكورم ميشه رفت؟


​؟

----------


## Ali77

> بازم تاکید میکنم رتبه سال قبل شما هیچ ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره حتی اگر بالای صد هزار هست هیچ ایرادی نداره.من خودم خیییلی هارو میشناسم رتبشون در حدود 150 هزار سال اول بودن ولی سال دوم پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 1 اووردن .اقای پور کریمی سال اول 60 هزار سال دو40 هزار سال سوم 20 هزار و سال چهارم کنکورشون 46 شدندو پزشکی تهرانند.وخیییلی نمونه های دیگ مثلا میلاد علی نیا 130 هزار سال اول سال دوم دندان ساری.یا کسی بود که دیدم سال اول 140 هزار سال بعد پزشکی بهشتی .و بازم خیلیای دیگ که الان حضور ذهن ندارم.هدفم ازاین پست اینکه رتبه سال اول شما هییییییچ گونه ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره.ولی باید حسابی تغییر کنید و عوض بشید


ميشه يه توضيح كوتاهى درباره نحوه ثبتنام پيام  نور بدين.

----------


## khansar

انتخاب رشته کنکور دیگ .البته امسال بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هم پذیرش کرد

----------


## Ali77

> انتخاب رشته کنکور دیگ .البته امسال بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی هم پذیرش کرد


مرخصيم شما دو ترم گرفتى؟با سوابقش همون موقعس يا بعد سراسريه؟

----------


## khansar

همون موقعه منتهی باید فک کنم کارت جداگانه بخری بپرس حتما.مرخصی رو اره گرفتم دو ترم رو.انتخاب واحدم کردی میتونی واحد برداری ولی نری

----------


## khansar

تو بخش نظام وظیفه و پیام نور سایت برو کامل راهنمایی کرده

----------


## rajabph

> کاش فقط فشار جنسی بود.
> نیاز عاطفی توی این دوران نابود کنندس ...


دهنت سرویس :Y (621):  :Y (621):

----------


## mahdi2015

یکی که پشت کنکور بود با بغض و لرزش صدا میگفت به هیچ وجه پشت کنکور نمونین بازم با خودتونه ...

----------


## Ali77

> یکی که پشت کنکور بود با بغض و لرزش صدا میگفت به هیچ وجه پشت کنکور نمونین بازم با خودتونه ...


دوست عزيز بد هست ولى نه در حد لرزش صدا :Yahoo (20): اونوقت پس فردا ميان ميگن اشكان هاشمى چرا اسپانياس يا فلانى(كه پشت مونده)چرا پزشك موفقيه،ادم براى ارزوهاش بايد بجنگه،جا زدن كار ادماى ضعيفه.

----------


## yasintabriz

> یکی که پشت کنکور بود با بغض و لرزش صدا میگفت به هیچ وجه پشت کنکور نمونین بازم با خودتونه ...


کسی که پشت می مونه باید واقعا ۱۸۰ درجه تفاوت کنه با سال اولش. پشت موفق هم داریم دیگه مثلا همین آق پدرام که اگه از ارسلان جلو بزنه تعجب نمیکنم!

----------


## hamed_habibi

اصن نگران سربازی نباشید نهایت دفترچه پست میکنید تا جوابش بیاد میرید پیام نور وکنسل میشه...

----------


## hamed_habibi

​اینکه میگن نمونید پشت کنکور اینکه میگن رتبتون بدتر میشه بخدا الکیه...چون 90درصد اسیر عشق عاشقی این داستانا میشن...توروخدا انقد سطخی نگر نباشید...باورکنید برادر من مکانیک خونده بارتبه زیر هزار الان پرورش قارچ زده ...درس بخونید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بچه ها محمد احمدی باید از شریف انصراف میداد تا بتونه کنکور بده میدونید یعنی چی؟یعنی اگه شب کنکور تهوع مگرفت ن دیگه شریف داشت ن مهندسی پس لطفا انقد فکرای منفی نکیند ادم موفق ریسک میکنه

----------


## mahdi2015

> دوست عزيز بد هست ولى نه در حد لرزش صدااونوقت پس فردا ميان ميگن اشكان هاشمى چرا اسپانياس يا فلانى(كه پشت مونده)چرا پزشك موفقيه،ادم براى ارزوهاش بايد بجنگه،جا زدن كار ادماى ضعيفه.


خب لرزش صدا داشت دیگه چکار کنم  :Yahoo (4):  
بله 70 روز مونده به کنکور جا زدن کار آدمای ضعیفه

----------


## mahdi2015

> کسی که پشت می مونه باید واقعا ۱۸۰ درجه تفاوت کنه با سال اولش. پشت موفق هم داریم دیگه مثلا همین آق پدرام که اگه از ارسلان جلو بزنه تعجب نمیکنم!


آره موفقش هم هست ولی خودم حتی اگه با موندن رتبه 1 کشور هم بشم بازم یک سال عقب موندن از هم سن و سالام خیلی خیلی برام آزاردهندس ... ب همین خاطر صد درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه

----------


## mahdi2015

اگه بحث پشت کنکور موندن توی اواسط مرداد که نتایج اولیه میاد مطرح بشه منطقی تره فعلا باید تا ساعت 12:15 روز 16 تیر که از جلسه کنکور خارج میشیم جنگید

----------


## Ali77

> خب لرزش صدا داشت دیگه چکار کنم  
> بله 70 روز مونده به کنکور جا زدن کار آدمای ضعیفه


اون كه درسته،ولى من بيشترم منظورم ادمايى بود كه نميمونن و هر چى قبول بشن ميرن 



> آره موفقش هم هست ولی خودم حتی اگه با موندن رتبه 1 کشور هم بشم بازم یک سال عقب موندن از هم سن و سالام خیلی خیلی برام آزاردهندس ... ب همین خاطر صد درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه


عقب موندن تو زندگى،شغل،درآمدو... خيلى ازار دهنده تره،من الان همه دوستام رفتن حسابدارى ازاد و پيام نور،هر روزم با يه پلنگن ولى همشون از الان ميدونن كار ندارن و نهايت ماهى ٥ تومن ميذارن كف دستشون،اين خيلى ازار دهنده تره،شما بخاى برى خواستگارى ازت نميپرسن سال اول رفتى دانشگاه يا نه :Yahoo (112): ولى ازت ميپرسن شغل و درامدت چيه.ولى حتما تلاشتو بكن كه امسال موفق بشى.

----------


## mahdi2015

> اون كه درسته،ولى من بيشترم منظورم ادمايى بود كه نميمونن و هر چى قبول بشن ميرن 
> 
> 
> عقب موندن تو زندگى،شغل،درآمدو... خيلى ازار دهنده تره،من الان همه دوستام رفتن حسابدارى ازاد و پيام نور،هر روزم با يه پلنگن ولى همشون از الان ميدونن كار ندارن و نهايت ماهى ٥ تومن ميذارن كف دستشون،اين خيلى ازار دهنده تره،شما بخاى برى خواستگارى ازت نميپرسن سال اول رفتى دانشگاه يا نهولى ازت ميپرسن شغل و درامدت چيه.ولى حتما تلاشتو بكن كه امسال موفق بشى.


آره درسته خب هر چی که معلومه نه ... ولی خب اگه امسال مثلا پزشکی کرمان بیارم دلیلی نمیبینم بمونم ... ولی خب پزشکی یه شهر غیر از مراکز استان هم قطعا نمیرم و پشت میمونم اما خب تا اینجاش حداقل مطمئنم که مراکز استان رو میارم ب همین خاطر میگم 100 درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه بعضیا هستن تهران که نمیشن میمونن پشت کنکور از نظر من غلطه

----------


## parnia-sh

> آره درسته خب هر چی که معلومه نه ... ولی خب اگه امسال مثلا پزشکی کرمان بیارم دلیلی نمیبینم بمونم ... ولی خب پزشکی یه شهر غیر از مراکز استان هم قطعا نمیرم و پشت میمونم اما خب تا اینجاش حداقل مطمئنم که مراکز استان رو میارم ب همین خاطر میگم 100 درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه بعضیا هستن تهران که نمیشن میمونن پشت کنکور از نظر من غلطه


_
یکی از همشهریا پزشکی تهران نیاورد مونده پشت کنکور:/

----------


## Ali77

> آره درسته خب هر چی که معلومه نه ... ولی خب اگه امسال مثلا پزشکی کرمان بیارم دلیلی نمیبینم بمونم ... ولی خب پزشکی یه شهر غیر از مراکز استان هم قطعا نمیرم و پشت میمونم اما خب تا اینجاش حداقل مطمئنم که مراکز استان رو میارم ب همین خاطر میگم 100 درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه بعضیا هستن تهران که نمیشن میمونن پشت کنکور از نظر من غلطه


خخخخ،اين دقيقا كاريه كه من ميخام بكنم،از الان ميدونم به احتمال زياد تهران نميارم برا همين ميخام بمونم،منطقمم اينه كه وقتى شانسشو دارم كه تو بهترين دانشگاه ايران تحصيلى كنم در كنار خانواده و تو شهر خودم اين شانسو از خودم نميگيرم.در هرصورت موفق باشيد. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahdi2015

تا پزشک عمومی دانشگاه زیاد تفاوت نداره (البته بهتره خیلی داغونم نباشه) این تخصصه که دانشگاه مهمه ... واسه دندانپزشکی که دقیقا اینطوره 
اینکه بخاطر تهران نشدن پشت کنکور بخواین بمونین با تمام احترام بهش میگن جوگیری ...
در هر صورت صلاح خویش خسروان دانند موفق باشید همگی

----------


## Yalda_ams_

> _
> یکی از همشهریا پزشکی تهران نیاورد مونده پشت کنکور:/


یکی از همشهریای محترم ماهم اینجوری کرد امسال  :Yahoo (21): خیلیم خوبه تو شهر خودت درس بخونی حداقل برا پزشکی که هشت ساله تقریبا نمیگما تهران بده

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ببین هم سنات کجان تو کجا قراراه باشی سن سال چیه اخه


> آره موفقش هم هست ولی خودم حتی اگه با موندن رتبه 1 کشور هم بشم بازم یک سال عقب موندن از هم سن و سالام خیلی خیلی برام آزاردهندس ... ب همین خاطر صد درصد امسال میرم دانشگاه

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستانی ک از شهرستان ب امید تهران میمونن قسمتون میدم جو گیر نشید..عزیزان اگه منی ک ساکن تهرانم با 600منطقه سه نیمسال دوم میتونم بیارم بهشتی بخونم..شما باید زیر 100بشید حداقل..علی جدی محمد بابایی زیر 100منطقه وتک شدن حتی نیمسال دوم نیاوردن...این بومی گزینی خیلی مهمه خیلی..

----------


## parnia-sh

> یکی از همشهریای محترم ماهم اینجوری کرد امسال خیلیم خوبه تو شهر خودت درس بخونی حداقل برا پزشکی که هشت ساله تقریبا نمیگما تهران بده



اره دوری خیلی سخته
من وقتی بش فکر میکنم ..بدنم یخ میشه :Yahoo (117): 
البته گفتن هرجا بری ماهم میایم :Yahoo (94): (میگن تا من بخونم)

----------


## Yalda_ams_

اونایی که بار اولشونه کنکور میدن فک میکنن افتضاحه که پشت کنکور بمونن ولی بعدش اگه بمونن میبینن خعلی کیف میده همه اهل دلاش سال دوم میترکونن اونایی که سال دوم بدتر میشن کلا افسایدن اهل دل حسابشون نکنید
 اینکه بعضیام میگن یه سال عقب موندیم  خیلی بد شد وای دوستم تو این یه سال چهارتا اختراع ثبت کرد وای اون زودتر دکتر میشه همه موفقیتارو جارو میکنه من یه دکتره یه سال عقب مونده ی به درد نخور میشم  :Y (636): خیلی ببخشیدا حرف مفتی بیش نیست برای یه رشته خوب عالیه که سال اول قبول بشی خودتو بکش که بشی ولی بمونیم فاجعه نیست هر که طاووس خواهد جور هندوستان کشد پشت کنکور از دور سخت بنظر میاد

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان 21سالگیم برید دانشگاه 28سالگی یک پزشک هستید حالا اگهخ دندون بخونید 26سالگی..بعدشم تابستونا میتونید واحد بردارید جبران کنید...دوسال اول زیاد سخت نیست

----------


## Lullaby

_یک پشت کنکوری موفق اونیه که از الان از تایمش بهترین استفاده رو کنه
و همه ی امیدش به همین کنکور96 باشه و براش تلاش کنه چه 1ماه چه 2ماه
و بعد از کنکور استراحت کنه و وقتی رتبش اومد تصمیم بگیره بمونه یا نمونه...
الان این صحبتا فقط انسان رو سست میکنه(البته نه همه رو)
پس بشینید بخونید چه 60 روز چه 30 روز!
موفق باشید
_

----------


## -AMiN-

*عصر پنجشنبه داشتم قبرهارو میخوندم دیدم چقد جوونا و چقد از رفیقام و اشناهام نرسیده به ۲۵ سالگی فوت شدن
نشستم فک کردم که اگه گیریم بعد از سه چهار کنکور پزشکی تهران هم قبول شم وقتی دکتر بگه یه سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی چقد حسرت این سه سال و میخورم 
بیشتر از حد زحمت کشیدن اشتباه محضه مگه چقد دیگه زنده ایم میانگین سن مرگ ۶۰ ساله یعنی اینقد که زندگی کردیم دوبرابرش بره‌ دیگه عزرائیل میاد سر وقتمون تازه اگه مرگ طبیعی باشه!
ترجیح میدم بعد از کنکور دوم دیگه از دنیا لذت ببرم شاید سال دیگه من نباشم*

----------


## Amin97

بعضیا ده سالم بمونن پشت کنکور نمیشه باید شرایط روحی و موقعیت خودتونو بسنجید و منطقی فکر کنید نه از روی جو ! 
مثلا خودم ادمیم که دیه تا یه سال دیگه ام نمیتونم بی پولی رو تحمل کنم مخوام بزنم کار ازاد کنار یه رشته دانشگاهی برا آنتی سربازی فعلا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khansar

تو اسلام اومده یاد مرگ باشید باین خاطر که گناه نکنید نه دیگه اینجور که از زندگی نا امید باشید.

----------


## khansar

اقا امین مشکل انسان این بوده که خیلی خودشو محدود فرض کرده در صورتی انسانی قدرتمند ترین مخلوق خداست

----------


## khansar

تو زندگی هیچ نشدی وجود نداره

----------


## nrs.af1997

> *
> 
> خیلی وقت هست که تو این انجمن پست ندادم.اما وقتی این کامنتتو خوندم،دیگه طاقت نیاوردم و مجبور شدم که بذارم
> 
> 
> تو زندگی بنظرم بیشترین چیزی که میتونه روحو روان آدم رو اذیت کنه و شکنجه بده،حسرت خوردنه..حسرت نداشته ها..حسرت نرسیدن به اهدافت..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (21): فقط بخاطر یه جمله ثبت نام کردم

حسرت نرسیدن به اهداف فرقی با مرگ نداره ... یا شکست رو باید فراموش کرد یا برای رسیدن به هدف باید تلاش رو ادامه داد

من شکست خوردنم رو فراموش کردم !!!

----------


## arisa

زندگی ارزش شکست خوردن نداره

----------


## saeed211

شاید اگه پارسال یا چند سال پیش بم میگفتن بیا یه شغل ابرومند هست 
برو و زندگی کن
نع خیلی سخته ک اذیت شی
نع خیلی اسون ک زده شی
ی حقوق خوبیم داره
میتونی زندگیتو خوب و معقول بچرخونی
با سر میرفتم
اما الان قضیه فرق میکنه
نمیدونم حاضرم چیکار کنم
اما حتی وقتی فکرشو میکنم ک قراره بقیه سال های زندگیمو با چیزی جز پزشکی سر کنم سخته
مشکل اکثر ما پشت کنکوری ها اینه ک واقعا نمیدونیم چی میخوایم از پزشکی 
اگه حتی دقیقا میدونستیم ک داریم برا پولش اینکارو میکنیم مطمینا خیلی قوی تر و محکم تر بودیم
امیدوارم هممون به جایی برسیم ک با عشق درس بخونیم
با هدف درس بخونیم
بعضیا الکی تو مسیرن
با خودمون رو راست باشیم
...

----------


## Sami_S

نظر های دوستان اینجوریه که من بعد خوندن هر نظر تصمیمم واسه پشت کنکور موندن یا نموندن عوض میشه :Yahoo (21): 
الان یه نفر" @mahdi2015 "میاد میگه اهم نخور بشین بخون  :Yahoo (17): 
ولی خب من دلم می خواد اصفهان قبول بشم و ... :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saeed211

> نظر های دوستان اینجوریه که من بعد خوندن هر نظر تصمیمم واسه پشت کنکور موندن یا نموندن عوض میشه
> الان یه نفر" @mahdi2015 "میاد میگه اهم نخور بشین بخون 
> ولی خب من دلم می خواد اصفهان قبول بشم و ...


ی نفر نمیگه
خیلیا میگن
هنوز فرصت هست داداش
ادامه بده
قبول نشدی نمیشی خو
میمونی
نباید ک از الان ول کنی اخه

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




خیلی وقت هست که تو این انجمن پست ندادم.اما وقتی این کامنتتو خوندم،دیگه طاقت نیاوردم و مجبور شدم که بذارم


تو زندگی بنظرم بیشترین چیزی که میتونه روحو روان آدم رو اذیت کنه و شکنجه بده،حسرت خوردنه..حسرت نداشته ها..حسرت نرسیدن به اهدافت..




(((ترجیح میدم 30 سال با عشق به داشته هام زندگی بکنم تا اینکه بخوام 60 سال با حسرت نداشته هام زنده بمونم)))


این جمله بالارو کلمه به کلمه بخونین..خیلی معنی درونش پنهانه..


Live in the moment  
اقا محمدعلی اول بگم که من همون sir william ام که یه سری چیزا رو درموردم میدونین 
بعدم اینکه تلاش تا یه حدی خوبه و لازم !
من امسال دومین کنکورمه 
دوسال از بهترین (تَکرار میکنم ! بهترین) سالهای عمرمو نشستم گوشه اتاق جلو میز و کتاب 
وقتی ادم خوشبخته که یاد بگیره از داشته هاش لذت ببره(در حین تلاش برای بالارفتن) نه وقتی که به نداشته هاش برسه !
من دوسال زحتمو کشیدم دیگه باقیش با خداست هرچی که اون بخواد واسم پیش میاد بعداز این کنکور میرم سراغ اینکه یه کاری یاد بگیرم کنار تحصیل 
عقیده ها متفاوته یکی مث دوستم ک درسش خوب بود ولی اول دبیرستان ول کرد یکی مثل من که یه سال وایمیسه پشت کنکور یکی هم مثل شما که هرچند سال هم بشه میمونین پشت کنکور*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR.MAM




سلام امین جون..آره میشناسمت..اون پست رو با تو نبودم عزیزم...منظور کلی بود فدات شم


داداش اگه منظورتم من بودن مشکلی نبود 
این تاپیکا برای همین بحثاست دیگه
من هیچوقت حسرت اینکه چرا یه رشته بهتر قبول نشدم و نمیخورم چون خودمو قانع کردم که زحمتمو کشیدم و بیشتر از این به اخلاقیاتم نمیخوره 
اما حسرت اینو میخورم که مثلا فلان چند سال پیش تابستون  که میتونستم وقتم و صرف یاد گرفتن کاری بکنم نشستم پای لپ تاپ !*

----------


## khansar

رفیق یعنی انصافا خودت عقل نداری که میگی :با هر کامنت نظرت عوض میشه که بمونی یا نمونی.خدا بهت عقل داده که تصمیم بگیری نه اینکه حرف دیگران رو حجت قرار بدی

----------


## eskalis

> *عصر پنجشنبه داشتم قبرهارو میخوندم دیدم چقد جوونا و چقد از رفیقام و اشناهام نرسیده به ۲۵ سالگی فوت شدن
> نشستم فک کردم که اگه گیریم بعد از سه چهار کنکور پزشکی تهران هم قبول شم وقتی دکتر بگه یه سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی چقد حسرت این سه سال و میخورم 
> بیشتر از حد زحمت کشیدن اشتباه محضه مگه چقد دیگه زنده ایم میانگین سن مرگ ۶۰ ساله یعنی اینقد که زندگی کردیم دوبرابرش بره‌ دیگه* *ازرائیل** میاد سر وقتمون تازه اگه مرگ طبیعی باشه!
> ترجیح میدم بعد از کنکور دوم دیگه از دنیا لذت ببرم شاید سال من نباشم*


فکر
کنم فشار مرگ خیلی روت فشار اورده که عزرائیل رو ازرائیل نوشتی  :Yahoo (4):  صرفا جهت مزاح بود دادا  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط eskalis


فکر
کنم فشار مرگ خیلی روت فشار اورده که عزرائیل رو ازرائیل نوشتی  صرفا جهت مزاح بود دادا 


فشار که زیاد بود 
چون یکی از دوستام که یه سال از من کوچیک تر بود هفت ماهش که بود باباش تصادف کرد و فوت کرد خودشم چن وقت پیش تو ۱۸ سالگی تصادف کرد و ...
قبرش و‌دیدم یکم ریختم بهم*

----------


## eskalis

> *
> فشار که زیاد بود 
> چون یکی از دوستام که یه سال از من کوچیک تر بود هفت ماهش که بود باباش تصادف کرد و فوت کرد خودشم چن وقت پیش تو ۱۸ سالگی تصادف کرد و ...
> قبرش و‌دیدم یکم ریختم بهم*


مادر اصلی همون مرگ هست!!!
تو برای اون ناراحت نشدی برای خودت ناراحتی که دلت براش تنگ شده و از این ناراحتی که اون توی اون سن رفته و برای خودت ترسیدی و ناراحتی برای اون نیستی  :Yahoo (1): 

اینو واسه این نگفتم که گارد بگیرم خواسم فلسفه رفتاری ادمارو بگم که هرکی خوشحال میشه واسه خودش خوشحال میشه و هرکی ناراحت میشه واسه خودشه ن دیگران..

مثلا چرا به یک گدا کمک میکنیم چون کمک کردن حس خوبی بهمون میده و مارو خوشحال میکنه درصورتی که اون پول رو بخاطر گدا ندادیم دقیقا این موضوع مثل موضوع بالاس..

توام زندگی کن حال رو بچسب!!   :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi2015

> نظر های دوستان اینجوریه که من بعد خوندن هر نظر تصمیمم واسه پشت کنکور موندن یا نموندن عوض میشه
> الان یه نفر" @mahdi2015 "میاد میگه اهم نخور بشین بخون 
> ولی خب من دلم می خواد اصفهان قبول بشم و ...


اهم نخور  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahdi2015

کسی که الان بیش از 2 ماه مونده به کنکور بهتون بگه بشین پشت کنکور والله بالله دشمنتونه والسلام

----------


## hamed_habibi

​این حرف شما عین این میمونه بگی برای چی امروز تلاش کنم وقتی فردا نیستم درصورتی ک بزرگان دینی و روانشناسان جهان میگن حتیی لحظه مونده ب مرگ تلاش کن..ادمی ک ریسک نکنه هیچی نمیشه از محمد احمدی تا خیلیای دیگه...ز گهواره تاگور دانش بجو...درضمن لذت بردن هرکس متفاوته درس سفر کنسرت  مهمونی


> *عصر پنجشنبه داشتم قبرهارو میخوندم دیدم چقد جوونا و چقد از رفیقام و اشناهام نرسیده به ۲۵ سالگی فوت شدن
> نشستم فک کردم که اگه گیریم بعد از سه چهار کنکور پزشکی تهران هم قبول شم وقتی دکتر بگه یه سال دیگه بیشتر زنده نیستی چقد حسرت این سه سال و میخورم 
> بیشتر از حد زحمت کشیدن اشتباه محضه مگه چقد دیگه زنده ایم میانگین سن مرگ ۶۰ ساله یعنی اینقد که زندگی کردیم دوبرابرش بره‌ دیگه عزرائیل میاد سر وقتمون تازه اگه مرگ طبیعی باشه!
> ترجیح میدم بعد از کنکور دوم دیگه از دنیا لذت ببرم شاید سال دیگه من نباشم*

----------


## hamed_habibi

هرکس نظرشو گفت..ولی من شخصا حاضرم  3بار کنکور بدم ولی نرم پیام نور ازاد حسابداری ابنا بخونم بعدش بگن درس خونده...هرچیزی باکیفیتش خوبه...رییسس جمهور سابق امریکا بارها تو مناظرات انتخخابات شکست خورد ولی بلاخره رای اورد و رییس شد ...49سالگی....مهم اینه موقع مرگ حسرت نخوری اینکه 20بری دانشگاه یا21فرقی نداره...دانشگاه تو تو رنگ چشم بچه هاتم تاثیر داره... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


هرکس نظرشو گفت..ولی من شخصا حاضرم  3بار کنکور بدم ولی نرم پیام نور ازاد حسابداری ابنا بخونم بعدش بگن درس خونده...هرچیزی باکیفیتش خوبه...رییسس جمهور سابق امریکا بارها تو مناظرات انتخخابات شکست خورد ولی بلاخره رای اورد و رییس شد ...49سالگی....مهم اینه موقع مرگ حسرت نخوری اینکه 20بری دانشگاه یا21فرقی نداره...دانشگاه تو تو رنگ چشم بچه هاتم تاثیر داره...


دوست عزیز من نمیخوام بحث کنم اما پیام از اخر دومی شما با پیام بالایی شما تناقض داره....تلاش و ریسک نکنی موفق نمیشی....ولی بالا گفتی حاضرم پیام نور نرم سه بار کنکور بدم برم دانشگاهاای سراسری که انقد ازشون میگیم و..که رنکشون تو دنیا qs   400تا500 هست....میگی....موفقیت و تلاش تا اخر که شعار امریکایی ها هست ربطی به دانشگاه و...نداره....پیام نور باشی و بدرخشی و ازاد با اون جو های کمتر علمی و کیفیت پایین....خیلی ارزشمند تر از سراسری باشی و نباشی.....طبیعیه این حرفا وقتی از اول از بن غلط رفتیم و مقایسه ای بوده همین میشه...عرضه طرف یه چیز دیگست....

+حالا اینکه بگیم پزشکی فلان نمیتونم برم حسابداری ازاد الکی و بدون علاقه و....اون حرف دیگست*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


​این حرف شما عین این میمونه بگی برای چی امروز تلاش کنم وقتی فردا نیستم درصورتی ک بزرگان دینی و روانشناسان جهان میگن حتیی لحظه مونده ب مرگ تلاش کن..ادمی ک ریسک نکنه هیچی نمیشه از محمد احمدی تا خیلیای دیگه...ز گهواره تاگور دانش بجو...درضمن لذت بردن هرکس متفاوته درس سفر کنسرت  مهمونی


شما اشتب فهمیدی
 برو پستای بعدمو بخون تا بگیری منظورم چی بوده*

----------


## SkyWalker313

ما که معافیم
خیالمونم راحته

----------


## hamed_habibi

من کی باشم بخوام باشما بحث کنم حتما تضادی بوده ک شما گفتی ...منظور من درکل اینه بهتره برای عشق وهدف تلاش کرد ...


> *
> 
> دوست عزیز من نمیخوام بحث کنم اما پیام از اخر دومی شما با پیام بالایی شما تناقض داره....تلاش و ریسک نکنی موفق نمیشی....ولی بالا گفتی حاضرم پیام نور نرم سه بار کنکور بدم برم دانشگاهاای سراسری که انقد ازشون میگیم و..که رنکشون تو دنیا qs   400تا500 هست....میگی....موفقیت و تلاش تا اخر که شعار امریکایی ها هست ربطی به دانشگاه و...نداره....پیام نور باشی و بدرخشی و ازاد با اون جو های کمتر علمی و کیفیت پایین....خیلی ارزشمند تر از سراسری باشی و نباشی.....طبیعیه این حرفا وقتی از اول از بن غلط رفتیم و مقایسه ای بوده همین میشه...عرضه طرف یه چیز دیگست....
> 
> +حالا اینکه بگیم پزشکی فلان نمیتونم برم حسابداری ازاد الکی و بدون علاقه و....اون حرف دیگست*

----------


## hamed_habibi

​بله درسته الان دیدم ببخشید زود قضاوت کردم


> *
> 
> شما اشتب فهمیدی
>  برو پستای بعدمو بخون تا بگیری منظورم چی بوده*

----------


## eskalis

> هرکس نظرشو گفت..ولی من شخصا حاضرم  3بار کنکور بدم ولی نرم پیام نور ازاد حسابداری ابنا بخونم بعدش بگن درس خونده...هرچیزی باکیفیتش خوبه...رییسس جمهور *سابق* امریکا بارها تو مناظرات انتخخابات شکست خورد ولی بلاخره رای اورد و رییس شد ...49سالگی....مهم اینه موقع مرگ حسرت نخوری اینکه 20بری دانشگاه یا21فرقی نداره...دانشگاه تو تو رنگ چشم بچه هاتم تاثیر داره...


باس
بگی اسبق ،چون رییس جمهور سابق امریکا جرج واکر بوش میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## eskalis

> ما که معافیم
> خیالمونم راحته


ناموسن
فازت چی بوده؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## liloo

سلام
بچه ها ببخشید سوالم رو اینجا میپرسم
خیییلی مضطربم لطفا جواب بدین
بچه ها من معدل دیپلمم 14-15 هست آیا پیام نور فراگیر قبولم میکنه رشته های مهندسی؟

----------


## eskalis

> سلام
> بچه ها ببخشید سوالم رو اینجا میپرسم
> خیییلی مضطربم لطفا جواب بدین
> بچه ها من معدل دیپلمم 14-15 هست آیا پیام نور فراگیر قبولم میکنه رشته های مهندسی؟


بشرطی که دیپلم ناقص نباشی.. یعنی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هم داشته باشی.. اره قبول میکنه

----------


## liloo

> بشرطی که دیپلم ناقص نباشی.. یعنی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هم داشته باشی.. اره قبول میکنه


ممنونم که جواب دادین
نه دیپلمم ناقص نیست.
هم دیپلم دارم و هم پیش دانشگاهی کامل.
میگم میشه لطفا بگین میتونم حین دانشجویی دوباره کنکور بدم؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> ممنونم که جواب دادین
> نه دیپلمم ناقص نیست.
> هم دیپلم دارم و هم پیش دانشگاهی کامل.
> میگم میشه لطفا بگین میتونم حین دانشجویی دوباره کنکور بدم؟


اره میتونی کنکور بدی ولی بعد که جایی قبول شدی باید انصراف بدی از دانشگاه قبلی که البته باید واسه انصراف پول هم بدین و یه چیز دیگه اینکه اگه دانشگاه اولی که بودین دولتی بوده دیگه دانشگاه دولتی نمیتونین برین

----------


## hamed_habibi

]باس
بگی اسبق ،چون رییس جمهور سابق امریکا جرج واکر بوش میشه  :Yahoo (1): [/quote]
بله درسته حواسم نبود...

----------


## liloo

> اره میتونی کنکور بدی ولی بعد که جایی قبول شدی باید انصراف بدی از دانشگاه قبلی که البته باید واسه انصراف پول هم بدین و یه چیز دیگه اینکه اگه دانشگاه اولی که بودین دولتی بوده دیگه دانشگاه دولتی نمیتونین برین


پیام نور میشه دیگه ینی پیام نور بخونم ولی سراسری بدم دوباره؟

----------


## mrmm1376

> پیام نور میشه دیگه ینی پیام نور بخونم ولی سراسری بدم دوباره؟


اره میتونی

----------


## mahdi2015

> ]باس
> بگی اسبق ،چون رییس جمهور سابق امریکا جرج واکر بوش میشه


بله درسته هواسم نبود...[/quote]

باید بگی حواسم نبود  :Yahoo (4):  (#شوخی)

----------


## rajabph

> هرکس نظرشو گفت..ولی من شخصا حاضرم  3بار کنکور بدم ولی نرم پیام نور ازاد حسابداری ابنا بخونم بعدش بگن درس خونده...هرچیزی باکیفیتش خوبه...رییسس جمهور سابق امریکا بارها تو مناظرات انتخخابات شکست خورد ولی بلاخره رای اورد و رییس شد ...49سالگی....مهم اینه موقع مرگ حسرت نخوری اینکه 20بری دانشگاه یا21فرقی نداره...دانشگاه تو تو رنگ چشم بچه هاتم تاثیر داره...


رنگ چشم بچه ها :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mojtaba99

آفرین به این انگیزه دعامون پشت سرته حاجی 
برو بترکون

----------


## mojtaba99

> هرکس نظرشو گفت..ولی من شخصا حاضرم  3بار کنکور بدم ولی نرم پیام نور ازاد حسابداری ابنا بخونم بعدش بگن درس خونده...هرچیزی باکیفیتش خوبه...رییسس جمهور سابق امریکا بارها تو مناظرات انتخخابات شکست خورد ولی بلاخره رای اورد و رییس شد ...49سالگی....مهم اینه موقع مرگ حسرت نخوری اینکه 20بری دانشگاه یا21فرقی نداره...دانشگاه تو تو رنگ چشم بچه هاتم تاثیر داره...


آفرین به این انگیزه دعامون پشت سرته حاجی 
برو بترکون

----------


## hamed_habibi

​عزیزی


> آفرین به این انگیزه دعامون پشت سرته حاجی 
> برو بترکون

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط حامدیگانه


من کی باشم بخوام باشما بحث کنم حتما تضادی بوده ک شما گفتی ...منظور من درکل اینه بهتره برای عشق وهدف تلاش کرد ...


خواهش...بله اینطوره....*

----------


## eskalis

> ممنونم که جواب دادین
> نه دیپلمم ناقص نیست.
> هم دیپلم دارم و هم پیش دانشگاهی کامل.
> میگم میشه لطفا بگین میتونم حین دانشجویی دوباره کنکور بدم؟


بلی 
میتونین دوباره کنکور بدین توی دوره دانشجویی با تفاسیری که شما گفتین که پیام نور میخواین برید هرموقع توی دوران دانشجویی تصمیم داشتید کنکور بدید میتونید اقدام کنید و اصراف از دانشگاه پیام نور و ملی یا هر دانشگاهی که میخواین انصراف بدین محتمل حالتون نمیشه (چون دوست بالایی گفتن باس هزینه بپردازین واسه این قید کردم)

+
اگه هم امسال کنکور دادین رفتین دانشگاه ملی این قضیش با پیام نور و ازاد و غیرانتفاعی فرق داره : به این شیوه هس که شما باس برای هر سالی که میخواین کنکور بدین باس بهمن سال قبلش از دانشگاه انصراف بدین یعنی چی !! 

اول اینو بگم داشجو میتونه فقد یکبار از انصراف استفاده کنه یعنی رفته دانشگاه و انصراف داد و کنکور داد و دوباره رفت دانشگاه و میخواست دوباره انصراف بده از دانشگاه که دوباره کنکور بده نمیتونه!!
و اینکه شما رفتین دانشگاه ملی  توی سال اول دانشگاهتون  نمیتونین کنکور بدین یعنی اینکه باس یکسال از دانشگاهتون بگذره بعد کنکور بدین!!

داشتم
در خصوص نحوه ی انصراف از دانشگاه ملی میگفتم بالفرض مثال شما سال 96 رفتین دانشگاه دولتی شما سال 97 نمیتونین کنکور بدین و سال 98 میتونین کنکور بدین و زمانی میتونین کنکور 98 شرکت کنید که بهمن 97 از دانشگاه انصراف داده باشید.. بازم میگم هیچ هزینه ای برای انصراف از شما نمیگیرند..

----------


## hcch655688

> ​هرکس بمونه پشت کنکور وبخونه راحت تراز بقیه قبوله..ولی باید بخونه...عذر میخوام ولی پشت کنکوریا ب این دلایل قبول نمیشن..1 توهم و2 بی برنامگی تکرای شدن دروس3فشار جنسی رفتن سمت جنس مخالف4گولل میخورن ک وقت زیادی دارن


فشار جنسی رو خوب اومدی[emoji52] 

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Black Swan

پشت کنکور اصنم چیز وحشتناکی نیست اگه هدف داشته باشی
اگه همینطوری دیمی بخوای بمونی .. بگی ی چیزی میشه دیگه .. اینطوری فقط خودتو علاف کردی
هدفت هرچیزی ک هست . چ بزرگ چ کوچیک باید ب اندازش تلاش کنی .. وگرنه ۲۰۰سالم بمونی فایده نداره فقط روحت ساییده میشه .
پشت کنکور اتفاقا خیلیم بهتر از وقتیه ک دبیرستان میری.. وقت بیشتر رفت و امد کمتر دردسر کمتر ادمای مزاحم کمتر...
بشین با خودت فک کن اصن چرا میخوای بمونی ؟
اگه ۱% فک میکنی موندنت بیخوده .. برو خودتو راحت کن .

بعدم واقعا وقتی ازش میگذری .. میبینی اونقدم چیز بزرگ و مهمی نبوده .  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## -Shirin-

> بازم تاکید میکنم رتبه سال قبل شما هیچ ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره حتی اگر بالای صد هزار هست هیچ ایرادی نداره.من خودم خیییلی هارو میشناسم رتبشون در حدود 150 هزار سال اول بودن ولی سال دوم پزشکی دانشگاه تیپ 1 اووردن .اقای پور کریمی سال اول 60 هزار سال دو40 هزار سال سوم 20 هزار و سال چهارم کنکورشون 46 شدندو پزشکی تهرانند.وخیییلی نمونه های دیگ مثلا میلاد علی نیا 130 هزار سال اول سال دوم دندان ساری.یا کسی بود که دیدم سال اول 140 هزار سال بعد پزشکی بهشتی .و بازم خیلیای دیگ که الان حضور ذهن ندارم.هدفم ازاین پست اینکه رتبه سال اول شما هییییییچ گونه ربطی به سال بعدتون نداره.ولی باید حسابی تغییر کنید و عوض بشید


UP

----------

